# Audi A3 (8P) to Touareg 17z caliper swap



## uniqueflh (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey all. I’ve spent the last few days reading all I can about doing a 17z caliper swap/upgrade... 

I think I have everything sorted-out, but though I would ask before I start buying (more) stuff.

So. The following are sorta statement/questions. If anyone can tell me if I’m wrong, missing something, or whatever...I’d REALLY appreciate the feedback. 

- 2006 Touareg calipers from a 330mm rotor will put me ‘in business’, and are the 17z brake platform. 

- JH Motorsports bolt kit allows the 17z (Touareg) caliper to fit without need of further modification. 

- Mercedes ML350 front rotors will be a direct fit on to the A3 hub without any other modification needed for caliper/rotor alignment. Although, there is no accommodation on the ML350 rotor for the countersunk ‘mounting’ screw. 

- Hubcentric rings (metal, not plastic) will be need for the rotor to sit proper. 
* What is the exact size ring needed? And does anyone have a source/link for them that is currently in business?

- Brake lines from the MK5/R-32 will be a direct bolt-on replacement part. 

- Lower control arm modification (grinding, cutting...whatever) may be necessary to eliminate the risk of contact at ‘full lock’ turns. 

- Wheel spacers may be required to allow for adequate caliper/wheel clearance. But this is all dependent upon wheel fitment & offset. 


Does this all seem right?


----------



## Alexis Audi a3 8p (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi, does anybody use a bigger rotor than 330mm with this calipers?


----------



## poaa1hd (Apr 23, 2021)

You can use z18 caliper but then minimum is 18 inch wheels and 350 rotors also from mercedes. If You in to the caliper because it is 6 piston and look good my suggestion might be not good but worth to try. In my Touran (europe) that is practically A3 8P, Golf 5/6 chassis You can use P&P S3 345mm rotors and Audi Q5 4 piston Brembo brake calipers.


----------

